# Prayers for Stillhuterman



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

I know i'm going to catch heck for doing this but figured I need to. I'm a neighbor of his and know he is having a real hard time right now with some bad health problems. Was a real bad weekend for him. He is always talking hunting and how we need to do all we can as hunters for our sport. He lets me use his internet access because I can't afford my own. He even bought me my fishing license this last year. I know a few of you guys know him but I thought it would be nice for him to know we are never alone in life, especially when we go through rough times. I know I'm gonna send some prayers his way. Maybe some of you can too. He is a good guy, thanks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

+1!!!!!!!

Perry is a fantastic person that I really admire. Prayers coming to you buddy!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep. I know Perry wouldn't ask for, but would really appreciate any support we can give him. Give er hell, buddy.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Thinking of you Perry. Anything I can do please let me know. Stay positive my friend.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

lobowatch said:


> ..I know I'm gonna send some prayers his way. Maybe some of you can too. He is a good guy, thanks!


I'll do the same. A great guy indeed. Hang in there Perry!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Prayers are on their way Stillhunterman!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

If you need anything let us all know.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Prayers have/are been sent. My wife lit a candle the moment I mentioned this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm all in.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Prayers continuing Stillhunterman!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Prayers continuing Stillhunterman!


+1 1/8! 8)


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm in too buddy! Hell of an example to us all!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried calling him yesterday with no luck. If anyone has any information on Perry's status, please let us know.

Tye


----------



## lobowatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry Treehugnhuntr been taking advantage of some overtime at work. He got home sometime yesterday, will check on him tonight. Thanks for the nice encouragements guys and gals, I know he appreciates it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Many blessings, stillhunterman. I hope you're alright.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for your well wishes and prayers, most humbling  Seems a few changes will be in store but nothing that will keep me off the mountain :mrgreen: Thanks again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*-band-*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

OOO°)OO :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I expect to see you doing this if we find a snow bank this weekend Perry! Please let us know if you need anything!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad to hear it! Keep fighting the good fight!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear it my friend. Let us know if you need anything!


----------

